# Will replanting hurt my plants?



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I only have Wisteria and Willow Hygro at the moment. 

A misunderstanding with the fish sitter led to a nasty algae breakout.
My plants are covered in stringy algae and they are looking less healthy every day.

I've been planning a rescape anyway. So, can I remove them and gently rub the algae off?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

You can do that. You can also make a dip of a bit of hydrogen peroxide and water. i usually do less than people recommend at about 1 portion h2o2 to 9 portions water and it will clean the algae right off. I just dump them in and let them sit for 15 to 30 minutes and it cleans them right up normally. If i can get them in and keep the roots above water, i do but it hasn't hurt them to just dump the whole plant it from what i have noticed. Haven't lost a plant yet dipping them in this.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh good! I'm definitely going to try the dip. The Hygro's leaves break so easily so less rubbing would be great. 

So... Now it's just the gravel I need to deal with. I've regretted white gravel since day one, though. So, I may just buy a new bag.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Hair algae usually appears when CO2 and nutrient levels are very low, and light is excessive. Remove as much as possible using a toothbrush and a narrow siphon hose. Then increase CO2 and nutrient levels.

Also to add, dipping whether with bleach or hydrogen peroxide usually does more harm than good, most plants are weak and frail, dipping usually kills them IMO. Hardy plants can withstand dips but weak plants really can't. 

You could also do Excel spot treatment, but like with any other technique of getting rid of algae it does have it's cons. Sometimes raising CO2 with spot treatment will kill fish, so be wary.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't use CO2, or ferts.

I have Seachem Flourish but stopped using it because I figured that is was causing the algae. Would a DIY CO2 generator help?


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd use Excel rather than DIY as DIY can be rather inconsistent. Inconsistent CO2 can be worse than no CO2


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

fishkid said:


> I'd use Excel rather than DIY as DIY can be rather inconsistent. Inconsistent CO2 can be worse than no CO2


How do you dose Excel? Could it be added weekly, with water changes? Also, I've heard that it kills some plants.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

LouiMon said:


> How do you dose Excel? Could it be added weekly, with water changes? Also, I've heard that it kills some plants.


Excel doesn't kill plants, spot treating Excel on algae heavy parts will kill the algae, but might also kill any fish/snails/shrimps you have in there, it's less deadly than hydrogen peroxide but still deadly.

There are dosing instructions on the back of Excel, I think it's one capful for 10g when dosing it after a big water change.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't link to other forums but the H2o2 dip is highly recommended on another planted tank forum by highly experienced people. I've never killed fish or snails and drop them in a bucket of water to rinse them off after the dip. We have 12 tanks - I've used this on about every plant species in the house when we had a bad algae outbreak months ago and didn't lose one single plant. 

I'd never recommend a "deadly" solution to someone or anything I haven't tried myself and had 100% success with. I'd also never drop pure peroxide straight into my fish tank either thats why a dip is recommended. i guess you could have bad luck or leave the plants soaking to long and kill them off but so far i've been extremely lucky and no complaints.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Peachii.

I've successfully used the peroxide dip for algae for over 20 years on hundreds of plants with no ill effects. I might have lost one or two when I first started because of ignorance, but not since. For me it's been the most successful treatment.

You dip outside the aquarium and soak and rinse in water treated with Prime.

If someone loses plants, it's most likely because they left them in the dip too long, made it too strong or didn't soak and rinse in conditioned water. Or used it on ones that were delicate or severely weakened.

JM 2 cents FWIW.


----------



## fishkid (Jul 29, 2008)

Excel needs to be dosed daily for any benefits. Half life is 11 hours once in tank


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

